# Colson project, show me your Colson Project!!!



## fatbike (Jul 8, 2013)

36 Colson flyer. I've had it about three years now, one of my favorite bicycles to ride and Colson's. When I got and the parts located after. The handlebar is not necessary Colson issued but indeed an early 36ish texashorn one which I really enjoy, has a very good feel when riding. The front fender had it original horn light hole patched up so I finally drilled it out and added the lite and added the long feather which is appropriate for a deluxe tall frame but it was from a girls bicycle so I had to drill the right additional ones as it is on a boys. Tough guard to come across. The rack however which is also a 35-36 tubular issued one for high end Colson in those years is nearly impossible to locate. It is missing a brace. Still a project in the works.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 8, 2013)

Looks pretty damn sweet to me! Lucky!


----------



## Boris (Jul 8, 2013)

Love that bike Derek!!! Here's one of My Colson "projects". This is the bike responsible for helping to make my acquaintance with Derek at Iron Ranch several years ago. I don't know if it will ever be properly restored. I kind of tend to doubt it, because I really like the way it looks. I do have a primered blister tank that's been added since this photo was taken. The only thing  that I lack is the stamped rack that I've had in the "Wanted section here FOREVER! (any color will be fine, of course). This bike rides GREAT!!!


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 8, 2013)

Here is my Colson project. I am almost done mocking it up. I just need a few more parts. Once done the hardest part starts. What color to pain it?


----------



## fatbike (Jul 9, 2013)

Yep Dave you are right... That is a fun rider and the one that allowed me to decide on my first Colson. I remember that chain guard, that was mine at one point.     thx Mike and Sped your bike is coming along.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2013)

*'36 Colson Packard*

I REALLY need to take some updated pics of this thing. I have several Colson projects, but this is the only _rideable_ one I have right now. It now has the correct deep,round fenders,tripledrops & Delta Hornlite. If I get home early enough, I'll drag it out & take some pics.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok, finally got a chance to take a few updated pics. Still need a few parts to complete her, but it's getting there...


----------



## spokesman (Jul 1, 2014)

*Here's my Colson Projects*

Finally got some pics

Here are my Colson Projects in various stages of completion: 
1940 girls Colson Packard
1939 Boys Colson Packard
1938 Colson Imperial
1937 Colson Straight Bar

I know I know I still need some parts and all the parts currently on are not perfectly "correct" but I have just been improvising till I get the right parts: 
So if you have any parts  to sell or trade let me know.
I have a 1938 Colson 3 ribbed Screw Tank to trade (has one small hole repair)

I am looking for  a Hanging Tank for the 37 
and a tube slat rack for the 38 
etc etc.

Cheers to all
James


----------



## spokesman (Jul 1, 2014)

*Here's the 37 Colson*

Looking for the Hanging Tank for this one and the Correct rear rack

Cheers
JAmes


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 1, 2014)

I thought I had posted this, guess not. 1940 Road King Colson. Wrong chain guard, just a place holder. Got this baby because it will be a nice "better half" for my 40 Boys Snap tank.


----------



## mike j (Jul 2, 2014)

Here is my '53 Commander, fenders & rims were originally plated, but in terrible condition when I got it, on my list of thing to do.


----------



## coin1812 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## coin1812 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Scribble (Aug 22, 2017)

*1941 Colson Scout, Before.


 

After a little TLC.


 *


----------



## mike j (Aug 22, 2017)

Nice job, sharp bike. This frame is one of my all time favorites.


----------

